# gtkmm24 doesn't compile



## Hanky-panky (May 28, 2014)

```
/usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::insert(std::__1::__list_iterator<sigc::slot_base, void*>, sigc::slot_base const&)'
/usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::erase(std::__1::__list_iterator<sigc::slot_base, void*>)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[3]: *** [extra_defs_gen/generate_extra_defs] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm24/work/gtkmm-2.24.4/tools'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm24/work/gtkmm-2.24.4'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Errore 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm24/work/gtkmm-2.24.4'
*** Error code 1
```
Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD? And is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## Hanky-panky (May 28, 2014)

```
FreeBSD fbsd10vb 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
% cat /etc/make.conf
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_GALLIUM=yes
WITH_BDB_VER=5
```


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

Hanky-panky said:
			
		

> ```
> MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
> ```


Remove that one, you're not supposed to use it.


----------



## Hanky-panky (May 29, 2014)

The job unsafe stuff makes no difference.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, I am having the same issue with gtkmm and accessibility/atkmm. I'm also on FreeBSD 10.0 but amd64, which, if it's broken on both, makes me wonder why the update was uploaded.
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD fbsd.local 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I have tried compiling with both Clang 3.3 (base, not from ports) and lang/gcc48 (as of tonight I have been experimenting with using GCC on ports, though I love Clang, I don't know how to setup /etc/make.conf to use a newer version of Clang and FreeBSD's Clang (and GCC for that matter) are pretty behind... Clang/LLVM 3.4.2 is the stable version on OS X and Linux and though 3.4.2 is available in the ports tree, lang/clang installs 3.2_4 which is confusing because FreeBSD 10.0's cc is Clang 3.3, which makes me question the state of Clang on FreeBSD and GCC on other systems has 5.0 as development and 4.9 as release, whereas on FreeBSD, in FreeBSD's base system's terminology, GCC 4.7 would be the latest release, 4.8 "stable," and 4.9 development. But back on subject...

It seems accessibility/atkmm's most recent update in the ports tree has broken it.

make.conf

```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
FORCE_MAKE_JOBS=YES
FORCE_JOBS_NUMBER=8
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=8
WITHOUT_DEBUG=YES
WITH_BDB_VER=6
WITH_VDPAU=YES
WITH_SIMD=YES
OPTIONS_SET= VDPAU SIMD
QT4_OPTIONS=    QGTKSTYLE
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.3 gcc=4.8 apache=2.4
GCC_DEFAULT_VERSION=    4.8
FAVORITE_COMPILER=gcc

.if     empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/protobuf*) \
       && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick*) \
       && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc*) \
       && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/lang/clang34*) \
       && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/llvm34*) \
       && (.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/libc++*) \
       && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/lang/clang*) \
       && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/llvm*)
USE_GCC=4.8
.endif

CFLAGS+=        -march=native -mno-3dnow
COPTFLAGS+=     -march=native -mno-3dnow
CXXFLAGS+=      -march=native -mno-3dnow

.if    empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/qt4*)
CFLAGS+=        -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -mpopcnt -mlzcnt -maes -mxop -mfma -mpclmul
COPTFLAGS+=     -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -mpopcnt -mlzcnt -maes -mxop -mfma -mpclmul
CXXFLAGS+=      -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -mpopcnt -mlzcnt -maes -mxop -mfma -mpclmul
.endif
```

Full build output:

```
===>>> Starting build for accessibility/atkmm <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for atkmm-2.22.6_1
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by atkmm-2.22.6_1 for building
===>  Extracting for atkmm-2.22.6_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for atkmm-2.22.6.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for atkmm-2.22.6_1
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.20809.1)
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.3)
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3)
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on shared library: libglibmm-2.4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1.3.0)
===>   atkmm-2.22.6_1 depends on shared library: libsigc-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0.0.0)
===>  Configuring for atkmm-2.22.6_1
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6/aclocal.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6/build/libtool.m4
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking how to create a pax tar archive... gnutar
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking whether gmake supports GNU make features... yes
checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for ATKMM... yes
checking for GTHREAD_CFLAGS... -pthread  
checking for GMMPROC_DIR... /usr/local/lib/glibmm-2.4/proc
configure: Deprecated API will be built, for backwards-compatibility.
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for dot... /usr/local/bin/dot
checking for doxygen... /usr/local/bin/doxygen
checking for xsltproc... /usr/local/bin/xsltproc
checking which C++ compiler warning flags to use... -Wall
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating codegen/Makefile
config.status: creating atk/atkmm-1.6.pc
config.status: creating atk/atkmm-1.6-uninstalled.pc
config.status: creating atk/src/Makefile
config.status: creating atk/atkmm/Makefile
config.status: creating doc/Makefile
config.status: creating doc/reference/Doxyfile
config.status: creating MSVC_Net2005/atkmm/atkmm.rc
config.status: creating MSVC_Net2008/atkmm/atkmm.rc
config.status: creating MSVC_Net2010/atkmm/atkmm.rc
config.status: creating build/config.h
config.status: creating atk/atkmmconfig.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
config.status: executing MSVC_Net2005/atkmm/atkmmconfig.h commands
config.status: executing MSVC_Net2008/atkmm/atkmmconfig.h commands
config.status: executing MSVC_Net2010/atkmm/atkmmconfig.h commands
===>  Building for atkmm-2.22.6_1
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6'
Making all in codegen
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6/codegen'
depbase=`echo extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -pthread   -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/local/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include -Wall -O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -march=native -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -mpopcnt -mlzcnt -maes -mxop -mfma -mpclmul -MT extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.o extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.cc &&\
mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po
extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.cc:33:3: warning: 'g_type_init' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
  g_type_init();
  ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gtype.h:669:23: note: 'g_type_init' declared here
void                  g_type_init                    (void);
                      ^
1 warning generated.
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link c++ -Wall -O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -march=native -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -mpopcnt -mlzcnt -maes -mxop -mfma -mpclmul -no-undefined -avoid-version -L/usr/local/lib -o extradefs/generate_extra_defs extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.o -latk-1.0 -lglibmm-2.4 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -L/usr/local/lib -lsigc-2.0   -lglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4 
libtool: link: c++ -Wall -O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -march=native -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -mpopcnt -mlzcnt -maes -mxop -mfma -mpclmul -o extradefs/generate_extra_defs extradefs/generate_extra_defs_atk.o  -L/usr/local/lib -latk-1.0 /usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 /usr/local/lib/libintl.so -lsigc-2.0 /usr/local/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
/usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::erase(std::__1::__list_iterator<sigc::slot_base, void*>)'
/usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::insert(std::__1::__list_iterator<sigc::slot_base, void*>, sigc::slot_base const&)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[2]: *** [extradefs/generate_extra_defs] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6/codegen'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm/work/atkmm-2.22.6'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm

===>>> make build failed for accessibility/atkmm
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, there should have been a note in UPDATING... I was able to get accessibility/atkmm to compile by rebuilding devel/glibmm but I still can't build x11-toolkits/gtkmm24 because it depends on textproc/libxml++26 which fails with basically the same problem:

```
examples/dom_build/main.o: In function `main':
examples/dom_build/main.cc:(.text+0x4eb): undefined reference to `Glib::operator<<(std::__1::basic_ostream<char, std::__1::char_traits<char> >&, Glib::ustring const&)'
examples/dom_build/main.cc:(.text+0x570): undefined reference to `Glib::operator<<(std::__1::basic_ostream<char, std::__1::char_traits<char> >&, Glib::ustring const&)'
libxml++/.libs/libxml++-2.6.so: undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> > const&)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[2]: *** [examples/dom_build/dom_build] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml++26/work/libxml++-2.34.2'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml++26/work/libxml++-2.34.2'
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 3, 2014)

Try, to recompile devel/glib , textproc/libxml2 and devel/glibmm. If this doesn't helps my only idea is `portmaster -r libxml2` - it will be a lot of dependent ports.


----------

